# Ikea kallax as an aquarium stand?



## Ericson Sy

hi, has anyone tried using an ikea kallax as their aquarium stand? Im planning to get a TMC 60cm (26gallons) and place this kallax horizontally. Any tips and suggestions will be a big help. Thank you


----------



## nel.pogorzelska

Kallax is moving from side to side easily, but if you add some small brackets it should be fine. I'm using Besta for my smaller tanks and I usually just put some brackets or thick board in the back and it works great.


----------



## Ericson Sy

Have you got any pictures of your besta with tanks? And how big is your tank?


----------



## zozo

The product description says max. load/shelf 13kg..


----------



## alto

This is far from the first Kallax I've seen with aquariums 

If you look at Ikea's "public" benches, tables etc - they are generally rated at 100kg & up


----------



## Melll

Hi,

I use Kallax units for some of my smaller tanks, just don`t get them wet as they soak it up and fall apart very quickly.    on the 4 x 2 unit I had a 220 litre tank.  It did not over hang the edges at all, I used a camping mat under the tank to smooth out any little lumps and bumps on the unit.


----------



## CMac

What is the depth (front to back) on that TMC tank? The Kallax is only 39cm, I would not want any overhang...

Also this journal might have some tips:

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/5ft-bookshelf-aquarium-river-scape.52040/

Note the use of 2 2x2 units instead of 1 2x4 to provide extra vertical support as well as their orientation (not all sides are equally supported on any Kallax).

Edit: Infact, upon further snooping they have a 60cm (60L) and 30cm (27L) on a 2x4 on its side in the background of one of the photos. Maybe worth looking up those journals?


----------



## doylecolmdoyle

I have use a 4x2 kallax as a stand for a 60p and also a 45p next to each other, the sand was fine but as ppl have said sideways movement is a bit concerning, the 4x2 is not suppose to be on it side in this configuration. Saying that I didn't have any problems. I didnt modify the 4x2 bookshelf at all, but if I was to use the 4x2 again I would brace the back of the bookshelf, it was always on my mind that the stand was not 100% stable, not the best feeling 

With my most recent build I also used Kallax shelves again, this time for a 5ft bookshelf tank (20g), I went with 2 of the 2x2 shelfs and added bracing on the back along with using a custom hardwood top, IMO this is very stable and the hardwood top protects the units from water drops etc during maintenance.  You can see the 2 x 2x2 and the 4x2 in this photo, the photo was taken before I added the bracing to the back of the 2x2 shelves.

Another thing to consider is where you are going to store the filters etc, with my latest tank the big filters dont fit in the cubes of the kallax and I have to sit them next to the stand.


----------



## Ericson Sy

Melll said:


> Hi,
> 
> I use Kallax units for some of my smaller tanks, just don`t get them wet as they soak it up and fall apart very quickly.    on the 4 x 2 unit I had a 220 litre tank.  It did not over hang the edges at all, I used a camping mat under the tank to smooth out any little lumps and bumps on the unit.


Have you got pictures of your tank with the kallax 4x2?


----------



## Ericson Sy

CMac said:


> What is the depth (front to back) on that TMC tank? The Kallax is only 39cm, I would not want any overhang...
> 
> Also this journal might have some tips:
> 
> https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/5ft-bookshelf-aquarium-river-scape.52040/
> 
> Note the use of 2 2x2 units instead of 1 2x4 to provide extra vertical support as well as their orientation (not all sides are equally supported on any Kallax).
> 
> Edit: Infact, upon further snooping they have a 60cm (60L) and 30cm (27L) on a 2x4 on its side in the background of one of the photos. Maybe worth looking up those journals?


I’ll check the link mate, thank you for that


----------



## Ericson Sy

doylecolmdoyle said:


> I have use a 4x2 kallax as a stand for a 60p and also a 45p next to each other, the sand was fine but as ppl have said sideways movement is a bit concerning, the 4x2 is not suppose to be on it side in this configuration. Saying that I didn't have any problems. I didnt modify the 4x2 bookshelf at all, but if I was to use the 4x2 again I would brace the back of the bookshelf, it was always on my mind that the stand was not 100% stable, not the best feeling
> 
> With my most recent build I also used Kallax shelves again, this time for a 5ft bookshelf tank (20g), I went with 2 of the 2x2 shelfs and added bracing on the back along with using a custom hardwood top, IMO this is very stable and the hardwood top protects the units from water drops etc during maintenance.  You can see the 2 x 2x2 and the 4x2 in this photo, the photo was taken before I added the bracing to the back of the 2x2 shelves.
> 
> Another thing to consider is where you are going to store the filters etc, with my latest tank the big filters dont fit in the cubes of the kallax and I have to sit them next to the stand.


How did you brace the 2 2x2? And where did you get the top board? Your set up is really nice


----------



## Ericson Sy

doylecolmdoyle said:


> I have use a 4x2 kallax as a stand for a 60p and also a 45p next to each other, the sand was fine but as ppl have said sideways movement is a bit concerning, the 4x2 is not suppose to be on it side in this configuration. Saying that I didn't have any problems. I didnt modify the 4x2 bookshelf at all, but if I was to use the 4x2 again I would brace the back of the bookshelf, it was always on my mind that the stand was not 100% stable, not the best feeling
> 
> With my most recent build I also used Kallax shelves again, this time for a 5ft bookshelf tank (20g), I went with 2 of the 2x2 shelfs and added bracing on the back along with using a custom hardwood top, IMO this is very stable and the hardwood top protects the units from water drops etc during maintenance.  You can see the 2 x 2x2 and the 4x2 in this photo, the photo was taken before I added the bracing to the back of the 2x2 shelves.
> 
> Another thing to consider is where you are going to store the filters etc, with my latest tank the big filters dont fit in the cubes of the kallax and I have to sit them next to the stand.


And what brand of tanks are you using that dont overhang to the kallax?


----------



## doylecolmdoyle

Ericson Sy said:


> How did you brace the 2 2x2? And where did you get the top board? Your set up is really nice



I braced the back of the 2x2 bookshelfs with 3mm masonite board (the board covers the back of the shelves with a small cut out for cords etc, the board doesnt need to be thick as its just preventing sideways movement, see this guys build for his record collection, has some detailed photos - https://newrecordday.com/diy-ikea-kallax-record-shelf/ 

Top board was from a hardware store here in Australia, its solid oak finished with a oil for water repellant 



Ericson Sy said:


> And what brand of tanks are you using that dont overhang to the kallax?



The tanks are Fireaqua brand, 60p and 45p are just standard sizes between all brands (ADA etc) and fit as they are only 30cm and 27cm deep. The bookshelf tank is also by Fireaqua but I think is more custom size for that brand, pretty sure fireaqua is only available in the Asian / Aus region


----------



## Sid.scapes

Ericson Sy said:


> Have you got pictures of your tank with the kallax 4x2?



Not sure if it helps now but here's mine. The real pain is finding a place for the external filter.


----------



## Tim Harrison

BESTÅ is probably a better option but it needs reinforcing and you'll need to put something on top to redistribute the weight, I use IKEA kitchen doors. My IKEA hacked cabinet.


----------



## Sid.scapes

Tim Harrison said:


> BESTÅ is probably a better option but it needs reinforcing and you'll need to put something on top to redistribute the weight, I use IKEA kitchen doors. My IKEA hacked cabinet.



Thanks, Tim! You're correct. I'm having some second thoughts about this anyway since I'm not sure where and how I'll put the co2 cylinder and external filter with this.


----------



## papa_c

I have 2 30l EA cubes on a 2 x 2 Kallax shelf been there for the last 18 months with no problems or bend in the shelf they sit on.


----------



## Sid.scapes

papa_c said:


> I have 2 30l EA cubes on a 2 x 2 Kallax shelf been there for the last 18 months with no problems or bend in the shelf they sit on.



Thank you! Can you post the picture of your tanks? I'd love to check them out. Importantly, are you using external filters with these tanks?


----------



## papa_c

Here you go, not to the standard of some tanks on here!  rescaped the left tank last weekend and the right about 4 weeks ago.....monte carlo is struggling and some algea on the vesuvius as I have been away for 2 weeks with no maintenance during that period but should come back with so care. Came back to major algea outbreak.



Each tank has it's on canister filter on the bottom shelf.


----------



## Sid.scapes

papa_c said:


> Here you go, not to the standard of some tanks on here!  rescaped the left tank last weekend and the right about 4 weeks ago.....monte carlo is struggling and some algea on the vesuvius as I have been away for 2 weeks with no maintenance during that period but should come back with so care. Came back to major algea outbreak.View attachment 131113
> 
> Each tank has it's on canister filter on the bottom shelf.



These are great! I'm so sorry for asking so many questions but if you don't mind, what filters are you using for these? I was looking for Eheim ECCO pro but unfortunately it doesn't fit in Kallax.


----------



## MWood

One issue is that while the design of Ikea stuff hasn’t changed much over the years, the materials have. I’ve seen particle board shelves replaced with cardboard composite sheets, with a reduction in weight rating. It’s a sustainability thing. 

However, that’s not to say it’s not still worth a go if you take the necessary precautions.


----------



## papa_c

I run a hydro prime 10 on each cube. The cabinet is pulled away a bit from the wall, the filter sits on the bottom shelf at the back, as the taps are at an angle they fit perfectly pointing in the right direction


----------

